# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Προσάραξε το Παναγία Σπηλιανή στη βραχονησίδα Γυαλί

## pantelis2009

*Στην Κάλυμνο το πλοίο «Παναγία Σπηλιανή» που προσάραξε έξω από τη Νίσυρο.*

Στο λιμάνι της Καλύμνου κατέπλευσε με ασφάλεια και με τη συνδρομή αλιευτικού σκάφους, το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Παναγία Σπηλιανή», που χθες τα μεσάνυχτα λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών, προσάραξε με έξι άτομα πλήρωμα σε βραχώδη ακτή της Νησίδας Γυαλί, βορειοδυτικά της Νισύρου.
Το πλοίο, ήταν αγκυροβολημένο στο λιμάνι της Νισύρου, αλλά λόγω των ισχυρών ανέμων που έπνεαν στην περιοχή απέπλευσε προς τη νησίδα Γυαλί για να δέσει σε ασφαλές αγκυροβόλιο. Ωστόσο ξέσυρε η άγκυρα και προσάραξε.
Το πλοίο «Παναγία Σπηλιανή» πραγματοποιεί δρομολόγιο από τη Νίσυρο στην Κω.

Να αναφέρουμε ότι το Παναγία Σπηλιανή είναι το πρώην Δέσποινα αν δεν κάνω λάθος του Σαρρή και εδώ είναι φωτογραφημένο το 2006 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη όταν άλλαζε όνομα, χρώματα και πλοιοκτησία. 
Πηγή ..........αλλά με άσχετη φωτο!!!!!!

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΠΗΛΙΑΝΗ 03 23-02-2006.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΠΗΛΙΑΝΗ 04.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...εδώ είναι τα ¨ωραία¨...!! :Sour: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRbPKrYmFs4

----------


## Ellinis

Οι εικόνες είναι πραγματικά απίστευτες... λογικά από τα χτυπήματα στο ντόκο το πλοίο πρέπει να έχει υποστεί ζημιές. Για το "λιμάνι" της Νισύρου τι να πει κανείς, ολοζώντανη έμπαινε η θάλασσα μέσα!  :Abnormal:

----------


## pantelis2009

Απίστευτες δεν θα πει τίποτε. Κάνα δύο φορές φαίνεται μαύρος καπνός ....μάλλον προσπαθούσε να βάλει μπροστά τις μηχανές ....αλλά έσβηνε. Πάντως στην αριστερή μπάντα πρέπει να έχει αρκετές ζημιές.
Άρε Ελλαδάρα με τα .............λιμάνια σου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

....και μια φωτο ως Δεσποινα οταν ηταν παροπλισμενο στα Παλουκια και πριν κανει λιγα δρομολογια Πειραια Σαλαμινα και Πειραια Αγ. Μαρινα

scans2012 (453).jpg

----------

